# What are the major differences between a bantam and regular chicken



## arcticolivia (Mar 14, 2015)

My local feed store has some bantam chicks for sale and I was thinking of getting some. I know that bantams are smaller and stuff but is there anything else different about them? Also I have some older chickens already and am getting some more layers so do you think the bantams will get picked on by the older, bigger ones?

Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bantams will struggle with larger pellets. Most of us with bantams only feed crumbles.

Yes, your existing flock will pick on the new birds. Won't matter if they're bantam or not. As far as your existing flock is concerned they don't belong. An introduction period will be necessary. The new birds should be in a separate pen where the existing flock can see them. After a week or so try an introduction. Free ranging seems to work the best but there can be issues when going in to the coop at night so be aware of that.


----------



## arcticolivia (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the info


----------

